# Bräuchte mal euren Rat (Koi mit hervortretenden Augen)!?



## max171266 (15. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Rat geben,was der Grund für hervorstehende Augen sein kann.
Beobachte meinen 1,5 Jahre alten Koi seit zwei Tagen, auffallend schnellere Atmung und die Augen stehen etwas hervor. Desweiteren steht er manchmal von der Gruppe getrennt und scheint auch nichts mehr zu sich 
zu nehmen.
Habe mehrmals einen abstrich gemacht, kein Resultat nichts zu finden!!!
Nach dem ich ein Salzbad gemacht habe, sitzt er im gesonderten Becken.
Zu meinem Teich, 8 t Liter, 10 Koi, 1 Stör, 4 __ Wimpelkarpfen, einen Filter mit ausreichender Größe und 
Bestückung ( ca.1500 liter ).
Wasserwerte sind alle Top und alle anderen Koi wohlauf!! 
Über antworten würde ich mich freuen......
Anbei ein paar Bilder.... 

Lg Manfred


----------



## Moonlight (15. Juni 2014)

Also an den Augen kann ich nichts auffälliges erkennen. Ich habe auch 2 Koi in meinem Teich, die von Geburt an solche Augen haben.
Der Fisch an sich sieht sonst auch gesund aus. Waren die Augen denn sonst anders?

Was mir bei der Beschreibung Deiner Symptomatik, jetzt mal als tatsächliche Erkrankung gesehen, als Einziges einfällt, ist die Frühlingsvirämie.
Lese mal drüber ob das bei Dir ansatzweise passen könnte.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frühlingsvirämie_der_Karpfen

Im Anfangsstadium treten sicher nur ein Teil der Symptome auf. Also der dicke Bauch kommt dann erst später.

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Servus Manfred,
Die Augen sind klar,leider etwas abstehend,das hast du richtig beobachtet.

Dennoch würde ich mir nicht allzu große Sorgen machen.

Manchmal kann es auch an zu geringen Sauerstoff liegen.Gerade in den letzten Tagen war es sehr heiß, daher viel austrag aus dem Wasser.

Oder andersrum, du hast in den letzten 2-3 Tagen das Wasser gewechselt und zu stark hast einlaufen lassen,und es haben sich Gasblasen hinter dem Auge gebildet,das geht nach einigen Tagen von alleine weg.

Manchmal sind aber auch Nieren Erkrankungen dran schuld, die kommen aber nicht von jetzt auf gleich, sondern sind über sehr langen Zeitraum zu sehen.

Beobachte den übrigens sehr hübschen Kerl und berichte wenn sich was am Zustand verändert.

LG Chris


----------



## Moonlight (15. Juni 2014)

Ah, Chris meint die Gasblasenkrankheit ...

Hier zum Nachlesen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasblasenkrankheit

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Danke Frau Kollegin


----------



## max171266 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Chris, Mandy
Da könntet ihr recht haben.
Habe letzten Sonntag, ein Zulauf Rohr am Teich gewechselt und mußte dafür gut 1/3 des Wassers ablassen.
Was natürlich eine reichlichen Frischwasser zufuhr als folge hatte.
Durch die Unwetter der letzten Tage, hatte ich auch Sorge, drum habe ich auch sofort den Sauerstoff Gehalt gemessen, mit den Ergebnis 6 bis 7 also im grünen bereich.
Also seit ihr der Meinung das es sich selber Regeneriert?
Sind den weitere Salzbäder zu befürworten, oder soll ich es besser lassen?
Die Augen standen vor dem einsetzen in den Teich nicht so vor, mal ein Bild vor dem einsetzten.
Und danke für die Antworten,haben mir schon etwas weiter geholfen..

Lg Manfred


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Grüß dich Manfred,

ein Salzbad ist eigentlich immer eine gute Sache, dient zur Erholung und Abschleimen.

Für den Koi wohl eher Streß als Erholung, aber du weißt sicher was ich meine 

Aber da keine __ Parasiten oder __ Würmer zu finden sind,würde ich das Salzbad erstmal lassen.

Trotzdem ist auffällig, dass die Augen sich in der Quarantäne veränderten, aber auch dort wirst du sicherlich belüften?

Ich für meinen teil würde ihn unter Quarantäne beobachten und ihn für mindestens 4 Tage nicht Füttern.Oder alle 2 Tage ganz wenig.
Falls du sicher gehen möchtest wegen Gasblasenkrankheit würde ich auch nicht stark belüften.

Falls doch Auffälligkeiten kommen sollten,erneut Abstrich machen und generell mal die Kiemen angucken, soweit dies eben ohne Betäubung geht.

Das wäre meine Meinung, ansich sieht er ja Super aus.

Was mir noch einfällt, so wie bei uns Menschen, sind auch Koi schisser und vertragen Unwetter und die daraus resultierenden Temperaturen,Wasserwerte und Stress mal mehr mal weniger 

Euch gute Besserung


----------



## muh.gp (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

schau dir mal den folgenden Link an (dass der ausgerechnet von heute ist...). Der Sanke hat als Nisai auch Glubschaugen bekommen.

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=3913

Es ist nicht immer gleich das Schlimmste. Einfach beobachten, aber das machen wir bei unseren Koi doch ohnehin die ganze Zeit und manchmal sicherlich ein bisschen zu viel... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------

